# MySQL Treiber



## Guest (1. Mrz 2006)

Hallo!

Ich bin Anfänger im programmieren von Servlets. Ich habe nun ein Servlet geschrieben, welches auf eine MySQl Datenbank zugreift. Nun bekomme ich aber ständig folgende Fehlermeldung:

*DriverClassNotFound Exception*.

Ich stelle die Verbindung zur MySQL Datenbank über die URL: *jdbc:mysql://hostname/dbname* her und als Treiber verwende ich den *com.mysql.jdbc.Driver*.

Aber irgendwie wird dieser Treiber nicht gefunden. Muß ich den Treiber in die Umgebungsvariablen stellen? Falls ja, wie macht man das und wo bekomme ich den Treiber her?

Danke für alle Antworten im voraus!!!


----------



## bronks (1. Mrz 2006)

Stell den Treiber in das Verzeichnis WEB-INF/lib


----------



## @bronks (1. Mrz 2006)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stell den Treiber in das Verzeichnis WEB-INF/lib



Und wo bekomm ich den her?


----------



## bronks (1. Mrz 2006)

Da: http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/connector/j/3.1.html


----------



## @bronks (1. Mrz 2006)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da: http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/connector/j/3.1.html



Ok! Ich hab den Treiber. Jetzt habe ich noch zwei Fragen:

1. Welches Web-inf/lib Verzeichnis meinst du? Ich verwende den Tomcat und davon gibt es dort jede Menge. Da wo mein Servlet liegt, gibt es zwar ein Web-Inf Verzeichnis aber kein Web-Inf/lib!

2. Das Zip-File, welches ich heruntergeladen habe. Brauche ich davon nur das Jar-File oder muß ich den gesamten Ordner in das Web-INF/lib Verzeichnis stellen?


----------



## bronks (1. Mrz 2006)

@bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. Welches Web-inf/lib Verzeichnis meinst du? Ich verwende den Tomcat und davon gibt es dort jede Menge. Da wo mein Servlet liegt, gibt es zwar ein Web-Inf Verzeichnis aber kein Web-Inf/lib!


Da wo Dein Servlet liegt, dort würde ich in dem WEB-INF ein lib anlegen und das Jar dort reinkopieren.

Zweite Möglichkeit ist, daß Du das Jar in das server/lib reinkopierst. Da kann man nichts verwechseln, aber ich persönlich mache es nicht gern.



			
				@bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2. Das Zip-File, welches ich heruntergeladen habe. Brauche ich davon nur das Jar-File oder muß ich den gesamten Ordner in das Web-INF/lib Verzeichnis stellen?


Genau ... nur das Jar-File


----------



## @bronks (2. Mrz 2006)

Danke! Es funktioniert.


----------

